# Mounting recessed lights in hard ceiling...



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys, what's acceptable for the supporting of a recessed light ( recessed light going in a room that will have a hard ceiling and not a drop ceiling ). Oftentimes the can lights come with bars to support the light fixture. But sometimes there are no support bars. Things can get dicey. I had one that had brackets on side of light fixture, but neither slide bars or anything else I had would fit well through the brackets, though I ended up using the slide bars (i.e., the slide bars othewise used to mount 4 in. square boxes in wall). But I wondered if some electricians might just remove the brackets from the sides of the recessed light fixture and go for attaching/screwing whatever scrap metal framing pieces (that might be lying around on the job) to the side of the recessed fixture, and going from there. That way would do away with the built in up/down adjustment in the fixture, but would cut to the chase as far as getting a solid mount of the fixture to the ceiling framing in a reasonable amount of time. I could write paragraphs of confusing description but suffice it to say that it was a b. trying to get the original brackets to work so to have the recessed fixture align flush with the ceiling. I wasted too much time. There has to be a quicker way. Do you guys sometimes resort to rigid mounting that elimnates the up/down adjustment in the recessed fixture ? I gotta find some faster way; otherwise the company will go broke on time taken to make recessed light mounting work. Is it normal approach to "to do whatever you gotta do" to just get the dang thing mounted, never mind finesse or looking pretty, etc? Just get the dang thing attached to ceiling? What would you say on this question ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two words: _Remodel cans_. :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Zaped said:


> Hey guys, what's acceptable for the supporting of a recessed light ( recessed light going in a room that will have a hard ceiling and not a drop ceiling ). Oftentimes the can lights come with bars to support the light fixture. But sometimes there are no support bars. Things can get dicey. I had one that had brackets on side of light fixture, but neither slide bars or anything else I had would fit well through the brackets, though I ended up using the slide bars (i.e., the slide bars othewise used to mount 4 in. square boxes in wall). But I wondered if some electricians might just remove the brackets from the sides of the recessed light fixture and go for attaching/screwing whatever scrap metal framing pieces (that might be lying around on the job) to the side of the recessed fixture, and going from there. That way would do away with the built in up/down adjustment in the fixture, but would cut to the chase as far as getting a solid mount of the fixture to the ceiling framing in a reasonable amount of time. I could write paragraphs of confusing description but suffice it to say that it was a b. trying to get the original brackets to work so to have the recessed fixture align flush with the ceiling. I wasted too much time. There has to be a quicker way. Do you guys sometimes resort to rigid mounting that elimnates the up/down adjustment in the recessed fixture ? I gotta find some faster way; otherwise the company will go broke on time taken to make recessed light mounting work. Is it normal approach to "to do whatever you gotta do" to just get the dang thing mounted, never mind finesse or looking pretty, etc? Just get the dang thing attached to ceiling? What would you say on this question ?


 
I bet that's ugly


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Zaped said:


> Hey guys, what's acceptable for the supporting of a recessed light ( recessed light going in a room that will have a hard ceiling and not a drop ceiling ). Oftentimes the can lights come with bars to support the light fixture. But sometimes there are no support bars. Things can get dicey. I had one that had brackets on side of light fixture, but neither slide bars or anything else I had would fit well through the brackets, though I ended up using the slide bars (i.e., the slide bars othewise used to mount 4 in. square boxes in wall). But I wondered if some electricians might just remove the brackets from the sides of the recessed light fixture and go for attaching/screwing whatever scrap metal framing pieces (that might be lying around on the job) to the side of the recessed fixture, and going from there. That way would do away with the built in up/down adjustment in the fixture, but would cut to the chase as far as getting a solid mount of the fixture to the ceiling framing in a reasonable amount of time. *I could write paragraphs* of confusing description but suffice it to say that it was a b. trying to get the original brackets to work so to have the recessed fixture align flush with the ceiling. I wasted too much time. There has to be a quicker way. Do you guys sometimes resort to rigid mounting that elimnates the up/down adjustment in the recessed fixture ? I gotta find some faster way; otherwise the company will go broke on time taken to make recessed light mounting work. Is it normal approach to "to do whatever you gotta do" to just get the dang thing mounted, never mind finesse or looking pretty, etc? Just get the dang thing attached to ceiling? What would you say on this question ?


I don't believe you.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Zaped said:


> Hey guys, what's acceptable for the supporting of a recessed light ( recessed light going in a room that will have a hard ceiling and not a drop ceiling ). Oftentimes the can lights come with bars to support the light fixture. But sometimes there are no support bars. Things can get dicey. I had one that had brackets on side of light fixture, but neither slide bars or anything else I had would fit well through the brackets, though I ended up using the slide bars (i.e., the slide bars othewise used to mount 4 in. square boxes in wall). But I wondered if some electricians might just remove the brackets from the sides of the recessed light fixture and go for attaching/screwing whatever scrap metal framing pieces (that might be lying around on the job) to the side of the recessed fixture, and going from there. That way would do away with the built in up/down adjustment in the fixture, but would cut to the chase as far as getting a solid mount of the fixture to the ceiling framing in a reasonable amount of time.* I could write paragraphs of confusing description *but suffice it to say that it was a b. trying to get the original brackets to work so to have the recessed fixture align flush with the ceiling. I wasted too much time. There has to be a quicker way. Do you guys sometimes resort to rigid mounting that elimnates the up/down adjustment in the recessed fixture ? I gotta find some faster way; otherwise the company will go broke on time taken to make recessed light mounting work. Is it normal approach to "to do whatever you gotta do" to just get the dang thing mounted, never mind finesse or looking pretty, etc? Just get the dang thing attached to ceiling? What would you say on this question ?


 



farlsincharge said:


> I don't believe you.


 

:laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


Don't encourage him. :no:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Did they hang the drywall on chicago grid? The lights should be adjustable. Pre set them with a jig then mount using their brackets or I will sometimes use 1/2" emt.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

If its the cans i think you are talking about then like loose neutral said i will use 1/2 emt. works perfect and you can anchor the pipe to the framing for the ceiling.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

New construction recessed cans are $7.00 a pop,remodel $14.00,i've always used the 7.00 new const. type,never ran into dr.bandini express situation :laughing:keep mickey mouse at disney land:thumbup:will the real electrician please stand up:thumbsup:


----------

